# what battery next



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

I know exactly what I want but cant decide on brand.
this is what im looking for in specs.
low ohm resistance min 0.3ohm+ in vv/vw mode
min 40watt or max 60watt power
needs to only use 1 battery
needs to be able to charge via usb
needs TC control

no since there are alot of batteries that have these specs I would just like to know from you guys with exp what would you suggest. i would like to know if there is anything better that eleaf, but i know u get both 40w and 60w in eleaf with above specs


----------



## gman211991 (5/1/16)

Can give the evic vtc mini or eleaf istick 60w both are lowest bang for buck. You will need an 18650 though. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

By battery I assume you mean Mod...

Largely depends on your price range. If budget permits, IMO, I would go for the Joytech Evic VTC Mini. Is capable of everything you mentioned above. Nuff said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/1/16)

@sabrefm1 When I moved from TWISP I got the iStick 30w and loved it to bits. From there I moved onto mech mods exclusively, until recently. I got to give an EVIC VTC mini a go and I was impressed with this mod. It meets, even exceeds all the spec`s you are looking for.
ohm resistance min 0.3ohm+ in vv/vw mode *(0.1 ohm in vw/vv mode)*
min 40watt or max 60watt power *(60 watts if you dont do the upgrade. 75 watts if you do)*
needs to only use 1 battery *(1 removable 18650 battery)*
needs to be able to charge via usb *(USB charging port on the front of the device)*
needs TC control *(Has TC and support for SS316 wire and TCR)*
I`ve only heard good things about the VTC mini and I`ve enjoyed using this mod. It also feeels solid in hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Maxxis (5/1/16)

VTC Mini or IPV D2 will suit you very well. Great, compact devices with ample power on tap.

Both fit your hand really well, not to mention budget.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (5/1/16)

Maxxis said:


> VTC Mini or IPV D2 will suit you very well. Great, compact devices with ample power on tap.
> 
> Both fit your hand really well, not to mention budget.


Watch out for the IPV D2, it hasn't got step down and I you build low ohmage it will fire high even if you set it low, essentially it will behave like a mech mod up to a certain resistance.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

im also thinking about moving towards to evic vtc mini 75w but the battery it uses a 18650 now what should the mah be @Blu_Marlin @Cespian @gman211991


----------



## gman211991 (5/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> im also thinking about moving towards to evic vtc mini 75w but the battery it uses a 18650 now what should the mah be @Blu_Marlin @Cespian @gman211991


Get an lg turd or Samsung smurf 3000& 2500mah respectively 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Hi @sabrefm1 

+1 on the Evic VTC Mini
Fantastic device so far for me

Check out my "mini review"
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joyetech-evic-vtc-mini-review.t18104/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

+1 on the Evic Mini. The brown LGs works fantastic in the Evic Mini. For the best continuous discharge rating consider the Tesiyi battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maxxis (5/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Watch out for the IPV D2, it hasn't got step down and I you build low ohmage it will fire high even if you set it low, essentially it will behave like a mech mod up to a certain resistance.



Not quite. It doesn't step down below 27w. Building low ohm coils has nothing to do with it. I will not behave like a mech. 

Theres is a simple work around for this should you wish to vape below 27w. Set the mod to Ni200 or Ti mode and max out the temperature. 1w then almost equals 1joule. So firing at 20j or 15j or whatever will yield the correct vape.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

Maxxis said:


> Not quite. It doesn't step down below 27w. Building low ohm coils has nothing to do with it. I will not behave like a mech.
> 
> Theres is a simple work around for this should you wish to vape below 27w. Set the mod to Ni200 or Ti mode and max out the temperature. 1w then almost equals 1joule. So firing at 20j or 15j or whatever will yield the correct vape.


I have one and love the size, but hate it that I have to do a work around. Can not even dry burn a coil without the work around. Also, does not have all the TC options of the Evic Mini and not upgradeable either.


----------



## stevie g (5/1/16)

Maxxis said:


> Not quite. It doesn't step down below 27w. Building low ohm coils has nothing to do with it. I will not behave like a mech.
> 
> Theres is a simple work around for this should you wish to vape below 27w. Set the mod to Ni200 or Ti mode and max out the temperature. 1w then almost equals 1joule. So firing at 20j or 15j or whatever will yield the correct vape.


 It's lowest firing voltage is battery voltage so if you build at the lowest Ohms it can handle in Kanthal (.2r) it will fire at 76 watts assuming voltage drop @3.9v.

I have no idea where you pulled 27 watts from??.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## stevie g (5/1/16)

@Maxxis please explain why you disagree?. I'm still wondering how you arrived at 27 watts?.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (5/1/16)

gman211991 said:


> Get an lg turd or Samsung smurf 3000& 2500mah respectively
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


 You helped me really figure out what battery next - Going to sum those samsungs up to 6000mah my istick   The true thread completer


----------



## gman211991 (5/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> You helped me really figure out what battery next - Going to sum those samsungs up to 6000mah my istick   The true thread completer


The turds are 3000mah boet

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

